# TTOC Membership card/disc



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, XROC now supplying Membership card/disc,as well as normal membership card, useful when Tax disc not required.
Is the TTOC still thinking about it for it's members ?









Hoggy.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Looks dreadful - like some resedential parking permit or car park sticker for some dreary, grey industrial estate in Slough (Wernham Hogg springs to mind!).


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Looks dreadful - like some resedential parking permit or car park sticker for some dreary, grey industrial estate in Slough (Wernham Hogg springs to mind!).


+1 looks rank......

J
xx


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Looks like a good idea to me i'm more than happy to display a membership disc in my tax disc holder. i no the Evoque owners club were planning to do something similar.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Good idea Hoggy, after October there will be no tax disc to display, so one of these can replace the tax disc


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

barton TT said:


> i'm more than happy to display a membership disc in my tax disc holder.


I dont think its a question of having one (I would take one) but the look of that one isnt pretty...looks like a bog standard parking permit, be nice if someone could throw some designs together

J
xx


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

davelincs said:


> Good idea Hoggy, after October there will be no tax disc to display, so one of these can replace the tax disc


+1, and it will save having to peel the tax disc holder off of the windscreen


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

I'll just be happy to get rid of the tax disc holder from the windscreen.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

paul4281 said:


> I'll just be happy to get rid of the tax disc holder from the windscreen.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


Unless it's one of mine hey paul :wink:


----------

